# Celeste Aida Contest. Caruso vs Gigli vs Bjorling



## tsquare07 (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't think this has been done before. I see you guys doing and i thought it would be fun to try

Caruso





Gigli





Bjorling


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Tricky one. Three great singers. Unfortunately we are not hearing Gigli in the best of conditions and he takes it a mite slow for my taste. If you had a gun to my head I would give the nod to Björling. But Caruso is excellent too.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

That was my very next contest I actually did not have any of these ( who are all spectacular) in my extensive contest.It is an aria many sang and I can compete with lots of tenors I haven't used before. Life is funny.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Good golly Miss Molly! I didn't like any of them. They all had some flaws.
I do not understand Caruso's chopped up notes instead of a smooth run in one of the parts although I do respect his passion and natural musicality that the others lack.
What the heck happened to Gigli? I can only blame it on the recording because he normally comes through with some emotional deliveries which were missing except toward the end.
And Bjorling was the sweetest but again missing an emotional quality that I have heard in others.
By complete default and because I normally adore Caruso's delivery, I will give it to him (but he doesn't deserve it)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

so where does one vote?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> so where does one vote?


It is tricky. I created a separate poll for Tsquare.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> It is tricky. I created a separate poll for Tsquare.


That was a classy move...


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I was trying to entice my partner to vote here as well (after I got him to vote in the spiritual contest) but he is not cooperating. He is occupied by thoughts, how the next episode of his favourite horror series should develop. So I am choosing Bjorling for now, but will need one more listening in peace.


----------



## tsquare07 (Sep 22, 2018)

nina foresti said:


> so where does one vote?


Sorry just add the vote now. I'm new to this haha


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I like the bright voice of Bjorling for the Radames's ilusions how things will be terrific if he fights successfully. However, he did not keep my attention for the whole duration of the aria the way Caruso did. Gigli I somehow didn't like in the recitative so much, but he sounded great in the aria. I'll vote for Caruso.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

I always vote for Björling.

As for Gigli, I prefer this live version:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I had planned a Celeste Aida contest also but with totally different singers which I will begin later this week. He picked wonderful singers! I picked not so common singers for the most part.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Popular though it is, i've never liked this aria, nor thoroughly enjoyed any tenor singing it, which may be partly why I don't like it. The way Gigli roars through it - trying to prove he's a dramatic tenor? - I detest it more than ever. Bjorling's smooth rendition, which actually includes some dynamic shading, makes me like it more, but still not very much. It's the variety, both vocal and musical, of Caruso that makes me like the aria most. The man's phrasing triumphs here as it tends to in everything he does - he doesn't so much sing notes as flow through them - and he's just so damned committed and so interesting at every moment that I don't care whether I like the piece or not. And, of course, he has the voice of God.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> Popular though it is, i've never liked this aria, nor thoroughly enjoyed any tenor singing it, which may be partly why I don't like it. The way Gigli roars through it - trying to prove he's a dramatic tenor? - I detest it more than ever. Bjorling's smooth rendition, which actually includes some dynamic shading, makes me like it more, but still not very much. It's the variety, both vocal and musical, of Caruso that makes me like the aria most. The man's phrasing triumphs here as it tends to in everything he does - he doesn't so much sing notes as flow through them - and he's just so damned committed and so interesting at every moment that I don't care whether I like the piece or not. And, of course, he has the voice of God.


Possibly my least favorite aria, up there with Donna non vidi mai.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Gigli went out first. I don't know whether it was the recording but I found his singing just loud and unappealing.

That leaves me with Caruso and Bjoerling and I really don't know whom I like best. I absolutely adore Bjoerling's voice and am tempted to vote for him just because of its silvery beauty. Then I listened to Caruso again and there is something so right, so personal about his phrasing that I'm giving him the prize. Still love Bjoerling, though.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

A tenor who is more brassy than a trumpet? Well, that's Caruso. A classic. I would prefer a touch more heft in the voice, but that's splitting hairs.

Gigli has the more stentorian sound I associate with the role, but the sound is truly dreadful.

Bjorling. No, just no! I usually like his voice, but he's singing through his nose here. 

Caruso wins easily.

N.


----------

